# Casting Kits for Taig/Peatol?



## mwilkes (Dec 13, 2012)

Quick question folks,

Do any of you know of any hit & miss engine casting kits that would be doable on a Taig lathe? Possibly with the assistance of a yet-to-be-purchased-but-inevitably-quite-small mill.

I'm sort of attracted to hit & miss engines. Be nice to make a tiny one...

Or perhaps a broader question would be just as interesting: what casting kits have you guys successfully built on tiny lathes like Taig/Sherline/Unimat?

--
Mark


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 13, 2012)

Casting Kits hmmm. You need to look at flywheel size etc then compare to the working envelope of your machines. 
Also do not move forward too fast. IIRC your first build was a stuart 10v. A nice model and recomended by some as a starter engine. but you took a good bit of time on it and struggled. Not a critisicm  but IMHO maybe you need a little more practice before moving to IC engines. You shop your choice my $.02

When you are ready, The upshur farm engines are bar stock ICs with hit and miss option is IMHO the way to go. someone here may have to act as an agent as IIRC you can not get plans sent. overseas from Helen (Dick Upsurs Daughter) .

this steam engine was designed for a unimat:

http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/RiverQueenEngine/RiverQueenPlansInstruction.pdf

The other thing you can do is pick a plan set you like and make it fit your machines. 

I do not have large machines by most standards. 7x lathe  X-2 mill shaper, 9" south bend etc. but a buddy of mine has sherline stuff . he saw my engines I built decided he liked some of the designs and made 1/2 size versions. nice cute little models. One of the things to learn here is creativity. You need to think outside the box. That is once you have learned what is in the box in the first place. 
Tin


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 13, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> The upshur farm engines are bar stock ICs with hit and miss option is IMHO the way to go. someone here may have to act as an agent as IIRC you can not get plans sent. overseas from Helen (Dick Upsurs Daughter) .


 
She will send the plans overseas, but currently she only accepts international money order, which is expensive, or concealed U.S. currency as payment. I believe they are looking to change and accept electronic payment in the future.

The plans are great. I'm just starting my first build of a water cooled hit and miss.


----------



## Matterest (Dec 13, 2012)

John-Tom.com has free ic engine plans as well some of them seem Pretty small. Also have you seen the TINYhttp://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/tiny-i-c-engine-7397/
Tin, have you built any engines using your 7x lathe, if so what?

Hope this helps,
Matt


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 13, 2012)

Mark, you might look at the little hit & miss Bob Shores developed.  It is barstock, not castings, but it makes a very nice small engine.

http://www.bobshores.com/angels.html

The smallest casting kit I know of is the Gade, sold by Gary Martin. The Gade has 4.5 inch flywheels.  
http://www.martinmodel.com/MMPengines-subfiles/engines-gade.html

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 13, 2012)

I have built a few engines. What part was made on what machine i do not remember. 






here is minkin 




you can surly make one of these on a small machine.
Tin


----------



## t.l.a.r. eng (Dec 13, 2012)

The Taig can be made to many interesting things. I've built Cole's small hit-n-miss, the P.M. Research A-1 horizontal mill steam engine, number 1 boiler and feed pump, several small steam engines, and the last thing was the 1/6 scale Kinner 5 cylinder radial engine. It is all in the set-up.


----------



## lensman57 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

You will be able to machine up to 6" diameter on a Taig lathe using the raising blocks. Very shallow cuts are the order of the day here.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## mwilkes (Dec 18, 2012)

Good idea AG...

Thanks y'all for the previous replies.


----------

